# Andrew Ashling: Pawn Storm (Epic Fantasy - Gay Romance)



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_*Pawn Storm*_ is available on Amazon, Kobo, ARe, Barnes&Noble and iTunes​




*The Invisible Hands - Part 3: Pawn Storm* is the sixth book of *Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse*.

_Anaxantis, prince of Ximerion._

Defying his father, ignoring his mother and leaving his brother in charge, Anaxantis and his small but well-trained army have crossed the borders of Great Renuvia. His aim is to keep all aggressors - his own family foremost among them - far from the Highlands he has come to regard as his home. Easier said than done, since among the warring parties, his forces are the weakest.
Yorn still pines after the enigmatic Antybion, whose good fortune turns against him when Commander-General Meri sends him on a suicide mission at the head of two companies of convicted criminals who are as likely to murder him as follow him. The slave Lexyntas has his own problems now that his master, Thenoclon, has decided to treat him as an equal. The boundaries between respect, friendship and love are becoming very hazy indeed.
In Tyleme, the capital of Lorsanthia, Lorcko and Timishi are still debating what to do - if anything - about the war fleet that is being prepared by Prince-Regent Maurch, when they meet a mysterious group of young men who call themselves the Elder Brothers. Timishi has his doubts that Faurian, the gentle history student, is as innocent as he appears to be.
Mordauch is still chasing the last Trachian loyalists in hopes of catching and killing the last prince of the Royal House of Ynnocas. Events turn into a maelstrom when the war between Rhonoma and Naodyma comes to a head and most of the principal actors -- the undercover prince of Trachia included -- converge on the same region.

Meanwhile, Anaxantis invades Lorsanthia at the head of his small army...

*The Invisible Hands* is the sequel-trilogy of *The Invisible Chains* (also here on _Kindleboards_):

The Invisible Chains-Part 1: *Bonds of Hate*
The Invisible Chains-Part 2: *Bonds of Fear*
The Invisible Chains-Part 3: *Bonds of Blood*

The Invisible Hands-Part 1: *Gambit*
The Invisible Hands-Part 2: *Castling*

_Genres:_ Historical Fantasy, Gay Fiction, Gay Romance, Coming of Age, Gay Erotica, M/M-Romance


*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from

* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Andrew ---------------------

Welcome to KBoards, Or Welcome Back  OR Hi, glad you're still here.  Congratulations on the book! 

Much of what follows you are, no doubt, already aware of, so please consider this to be just a friendly reminder.  (The posting of this 'welcome letter' doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so we post this note in every thread.  )

KBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function or the Kboards bookmark tool available on each thread) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days.* Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Thanks Ann.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Fantastic read. Maybe the best one of the series. Perhaps because he begins to pull the pieces together. I actually went back and re-read the series. Something I have NEVER done."_

More of this review on *Amazon*

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"I've been a fan of this series and waited religiously for it to come out. I just finished reading and the author did not disappoint! It was exactly what I hoped it to be and more!"_

More of this review on *Goodreads*

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"I bought the Kindle download as soon as I saw this was released. This series is one of my favorite and this book held me spellbound to it until it was finished. All I can say is it is very exciting and full of plot twisting great adventures. I can't wait until the next book is released. Fabulous!"_

This review on *Amazon*

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Fantastic! I devoured it in about a day, it's just that good! I don't know how you do it but this series just keeps getting better. I can't wait for the next (last?) one!"_

This review on *Goodreads*

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Just when I think this series couldn't possibly get better, I'm left in awe once again. Looking forward to reading about "more fierce battles, cunning ploys, disgraceful betrayals, curious destinies, noble sacrifices, and enduring loyalty."_

This review on *Goodreads*

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"After waiting a year for this book, I was almost afraid I'd be disappointed, since many times when you build something up in your mind the actual item fails to live up to your hopes for it. This didn't happen. Even though there are no Anaxantis/Ehandar scenes, this book drew me right back in to this world and it was hard to exit whenever I needed to quit reading. Now that I'm finished I am mildly depressed. That's something that happens to me when I've finished a great story by an author that has never disappointed me, and there aren't many who fit the bill. I don't want to go months without more of this story!"_

This review on *Amazon*

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"I loved the whole series about the world of Prince Anaxantis. I haven't found one page that needed scan reading or skipping. Mr. Ashling is a master literary craftsman. One of the few Kindle books I read where sex does not dominate and is incessantly repeated to a point of boredom."_

The complete review on *Amazon*

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"What I liked about this book was the amount characterization. There are more the six characters that get field time; Rhonoman, Lorsanthian, and of course, Ximerionian are their nationalities and each of these characters add their own perspective about the war. Due to the immense length of the story, it works."_

The complete review on *Goodreads*

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Another great chapter in the Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse. If you liked the previous books, you won't be disappointed with this one. The twists and turns of Anaxantis' devious mind continue to surprise and entertain. There's no real graphic sex, but the m/m romance is pervasive and warm. Good action and political intrigue. If you haven't read the previous books, definitely start at the beginning; "Bonds of Hate". It's a journey worth taking."_

This review on *Amazon*

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"I was sucked in from page 1, and right now I'm finding it hard to be in the real world again. That tells me I've just read a great story, one I'll think about fondly for a long,long time.
This series is my favorite ever. Odd, in that I never read epic fantasy before this. Now I've gone on to read some other novels with knights and swords in them, too. None compare to this story."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*. _Warning_: it might be biased. 

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"I'm a big fan of the series and Pawn Storm did deliver! The plot is really awesome and the writing impeccable in terms of lexical creativity. If you love Lexyntas and Thenoclon, you would certainly love this part. And, oh, Anaxantis! The ever twisted but kind hero. And many other characters that really shine here."_

This review on *Amazon*.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"First of all, I stalked Andrew about when this book was going to be published, he was kind to let me know because I wanted to read it so bad! This to me is one of the best written series ever told. I love how he brings his readers along as if we're sitting at the table making plans with the Prince."_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Fantastic read. Maybe the best one of the series. Perhaps because he begins to pull the pieces together. I actually went back and re-read the series. Something I have NEVER done. But let's face it. Keeping track of the names in this series is tough. lol."_

This review on *Amazon*.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"I bought the Kindle download as soon as I saw this was released. This series is one of my favorite and this book held me spellbound to it until it was finished. All I can say is it is very exciting and full of plot twisting great adventures. I can't wait until the next book is released. Fabulous!"_

This review on *Amazon*

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

You can read an excerpt of this book on *my website*.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.
[/quote]


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"I'm a big fan of the series and Pawn Storm did deliver! The plot is really awesome and the writing impeccable in terms of lexical creativity. If you love Lexyntas and Thenoclon, you would certainly love this part. And, oh, Anaxantis! The ever twisted but kind hero. And many other characters that really shine here."_

This review on *Amazon*.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"First of all, I stalked Andrew about when this book was going to be published, he was kind to let me know because I wanted to read it so bad! This to me is one of the best written series ever told. I love how he brings his readers along as if we're sitting at the table making plans with the Prince."_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Fantastic read. Maybe the best one of the series. Perhaps because he begins to pull the pieces together. I actually went back and re-read the series. Something I have NEVER done. But let's face it. Keeping track of the names in this series is tough. lol."_

This review on *Amazon*.

Part one of this series, *Bonds of Hate* is temporary available at 99 cents

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Part one of this series, *Bonds of Hate* is temporary available at 99 cents

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

You can read an excerpt on my site, *Ximerion*.

Part one of this series, *Bonds of Hate* is temporary available at 99 cents

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

This series is a nominee for the *2014 eFestival of Words Best of the Independent eBook Awards* .

Part one of this series, *Bonds of Hate* is temporary available at 99 cents

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"I'm a big fan of the series and Pawn Storm did deliver! The plot is really awesome and the writing impeccable in terms of lexical creativity. If you love Lexyntas and Thenoclon, you would certainly love this part. And, oh, Anaxantis! The ever twisted but kind hero. And many other characters that really shine here."_

This review on *Amazon*.

This series is a nominee for the *2014 eFestival of Words Best of the Independent eBook Awards* .

Part one of this series, *Bonds of Hate* is temporary available at 99 cents

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"I think this is one of the few gay epics that could cross-over to main stream in that the story, ideas and, particularly, the writing is very good. I keep checking to see if the latest book has been released."_

This review on *Amazon UK*.

This series is a nominee for the *2014 eFestival of Words Best of the Independent eBook Awards* .

Part one of this series, *Bonds of Hate* is temporary available at 99 cents

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"I bought the Kindle download as soon as I saw this was released. This series is one of my favorite and this book held me spellbound to it until it was finished. All I can say is it is very exciting and full of plot twisting great adventures. I can't wait until the next book is released. Fabulous!"_

This review on *Amazon*

This series is a nominee for the *2014 eFestival of Words Best of the Independent eBook Awards* .

Part one of this series, *Bonds of Hate* is temporary available at 99 cents

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"I return three times a year to read the whole series because I like the intrigue of the brothers' relationship as they each work through their heritage towards the destiny which they create against formidable odds."_

This review on *Amazon*.

This series is a nominee for the *2014 eFestival of Words Best of the Independent eBook Awards* .

Part one of this series, *Bonds of Hate* is temporary available at 99 cents

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Fantastic read. Maybe the best one of the series. Perhaps because he begins to pull the pieces together. I actually went back and re-read the series. Something I have NEVER done."_

More of this review on *Amazon*

This series is a nominee for the *2014 eFestival of Words Best of the Independent eBook Awards* .

Part one of this series, *Bonds of Hate* is temporary available at 99 cents

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"I loved the whole series about the world of Prince Anaxantis. I haven't found one page that needed scan reading or skipping. Mr. Ashling is a master literary craftsman. One of the few Kindle books I read where sex does not dominate and is incessantly repeated to a point of boredom. Often writers think they know what readers like and make the mistake of writing overzealous texts
about sex in non-erotic narratives. If I want a repetitive sexual visual, I'd watch porn or buy specific erotica novels. Don't bore me with it in a written narrative meant as romance. Thank you again for such a captivating read Mr Ashling. I recommend reading all three parts starting with Part I."_

This review on *Amazon*

This series is a nominee for the *2014 eFestival of Words Best of the Independent eBook Awards* .

Part one of this series, *Bonds of Hate* is temporary available at 99 cents

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"One of the best fantasy books I have read, the perfect balance of intrigue, lust, loyalty and love. Cannot wait to read more!"_

This review on *Amazon*

Two books of this series are finalists for the *2014 eFestival of Words Best of the Independent eBook Awards* .

You can see how they're doing here:

for *Best Novel *
and
for *Best Fantasy (High Fantasy/Sword and Sorcery)*
and
for *Best Cover Art*

Part one of this series, *Bonds of Hate* is temporary available at 99 cents

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Fantastic! I devoured it in about a day, it's just that good! I don't know how you do it but this series just keeps getting better. I can't wait for the next (last?) one!"_

This review on *Goodreads*

Two books of this series are finalists for the *2014 eFestival of Words Best of the Independent eBook Awards* .

You can see how they're doing here:

for *Best Novel *
and
for *Best Fantasy (High Fantasy/Sword and Sorcery)*
and
for *Best Cover Art*

Part one of this series, *Bonds of Hate* is temporary available at 99 cents

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"I've been a fan of this series and waited religiously for it to come out. I just finished reading and the author did not disappoint! It was exactly what I hoped it to be and more!"_

More of this review on *Goodreads*

Two books of this series are finalists for the *2014 eFestival of Words Best of the Independent eBook Awards* .

You can see how they're doing here:

for *Best Novel *
and
for *Best Fantasy (High Fantasy/Sword and Sorcery)*
and
for *Best Cover Art*

Part one of this series, *Bonds of Hate* is temporary available at 99 cents

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"I return three times a year to read the whole series because I like the intrigue of the brothers' relationship as they each work through their heritage towards the destiny which they create against formidable odds."_

This review on *Amazon*.

Two books of this series are finalists for the *2014 eFestival of Words Best of the Independent eBook Awards* .

You can see how they're doing here:

for *Best Novel *
and
for *Best Fantasy (High Fantasy/Sword and Sorcery)*
and
for *Best Cover Art*

Part one of this series, *Bonds of Hate* is temporary available at 99 cents

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Just when I think this series couldn't possibly get better, I'm left in awe once again. Looking forward to reading about "more fierce battles, cunning ploys, disgraceful betrayals, curious destinies, noble sacrifices, and enduring loyalty."_

This review on *Goodreads*

 Coming up. I'm almost finished with the final volume of this quadrilogy, _Mate_. You heard it first here. No, really... 

Two books of this series are finalists for the *2014 eFestival of Words Best of the Independent eBook Awards* .

You can see how they're doing here:

for *Best Novel *
and
for *Best Fantasy (High Fantasy/Sword and Sorcery)*
and
for *Best Cover Art*

Part one of this series, *Bonds of Hate* is temporary available at 99 cents

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

I'm writing the penultimate scene of the penultimate chapter of the sequel and final volume of this quadrilogy today.

Two books of this series are finalists for the *2014 eFestival of Words Best of the Independent eBook Awards* .

You can see how they're doing here:

for *Best Novel *
and
for *Best Fantasy (High Fantasy/Sword and Sorcery)*
and
for *Best Cover Art*

Part one of this series, *Bonds of Hate* is temporary available at 99 cents

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Andrew Ashling said:


> Some kind soul nominated me for the September Author of the Month Group Reads of Goodreads' M/M Romance group.
> 
> If you are a member and so inclined, I'd appreciate your vote.
> 
> ...


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"I'm a big fan of the series and Pawn Storm did deliver! The plot is really awesome and the writing impeccable in terms of lexical creativity. If you love Lexyntas and Thenoclon, you would certainly love this part. And, oh, Anaxantis! The ever twisted but kind hero. And many other characters that really shine here."_

This review on *Amazon*.

*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

I'm about one quarter to a third through editing my gay Epic Fantasy novel, _*Mate*_, the seventh book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series, the fourth and last part of _The Invisible Hands_, and the sequel of _Pawn Storm_.

So, it's time for an excerpt.

You'll find it *here on my website*.

Part one of this series, *Bonds of Hate* is temporary available at 99 cents

*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Book three of the Invisible Hands quadrilogy and the longest in terms of how much is accomplished. Due to risk of spoilers, I won't go into detail about what happens suffice to say things go down. A war between the two super powers of the south starts. Anaxantis plots and schemes as if playing a game of chess. Hence the name.

The complete review on *Goodreads*

I'm about halfway through editing my gay Epic Fantasy novel, _*Mate*_, the seventh book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series, the fourth and last part of _The Invisible Hands_, and the sequel of _Pawn Storm_.

So, it's time for an excerpt.

You'll find it *here on my website*.

Part one of my gay Epic Fantasy series, *Bonds of Hate* is temporary available at 99 cents

I'm about one quarter to a third through editing my gay Epic Fantasy novel, _Mate_, the seventh book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series, and the fourth and last part of _The Invisible Hands_.

So, it's time for an excerpt.

You'll find it *here on my website*.

*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Fantastic read. Maybe the best one of the series. Perhaps because he begins to pull the pieces together. I actually went back and re-read the series. Something I have NEVER done."_

More of this review on *Amazon*

I'm about halfway through editing my gay Epic Fantasy novel, _*Mate*_, the seventh book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series, the fourth and last part of _The Invisible Hands_, and the sequel of _Pawn Storm_.

So, it's time for an excerpt.

You'll find it *here on my website*.

Part one of my gay Epic Fantasy series, *Bonds of Hate* is temporary available at 99 cents

I'm over three quarters through editing my gay Epic Fantasy novel, _Mate_, the seventh book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series, and the fourth and last part of _The Invisible Hands_.

So, it's time for an excerpt.

You'll find it *here on my website*.

*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

I'm almost finished editing my gay Epic Fantasy novel, _*Mate*_, the seventh book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series, the fourth and last part of _The Invisible Hands_, and the sequel of _Pawn Storm_.

So, it's time for a few excerpts.

You'll find the first *here* on my website, and the second *here*.

Part one of my gay Epic Fantasy series, *Bonds of Hate* is temporary available at 99 cents

*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

My latest Epic Fantasy Gay Romance book, _*Mate*_, part four of _The Invisible Hands_, the seventh volume in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series, and the sequel to this book, is now live on all vendors.

You can find all relevant *links in this blog post*.

Part one of my gay Epic Fantasy series, *Bonds of Hate* is temporary available at 99 cents

*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"I return three times a year to read the whole series because I like the intrigue of the brothers' relationship as they each work through their heritage towards the destiny which they create against formidable odds."_

This review on *Amazon*

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now free on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Book three of the Invisible Hands quadrilogy and the longest in terms of how much is accomplished. Due to risk of spoilers, I won't go into detail about what happens suffice to say things go down. A war between the two super powers of the south starts. Anaxantis plots and schemes as if playing a game of chess.."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now free on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"After waiting a year for this book, I was almost afraid I'd be disappointed, since many times when you build something up in your mind the actual item fails to live up to your hopes for it. This didn't happen. Even though there are no Anaxantis/Ehandar scenes, this book drew me right back into this world and it was hard to exit whenever I needed to quit reading. Now that I'm finished I am mildly depressed. That's something that happens to me when I've finished a great story by an author that has never disappointed me, and there aren't many who fit the bill. I don't want to go months without more of this story!"_

More of this review on *Amazon*

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now free on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"I think this is one of the few gay epics that could cross-over to main stream in that the story, ideas and, particularly, the writing is very good. I keep checking to see if the latest book has been released."_

This review on *Amazon UK*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Wow! This book was such an awesome read. It made me laugh, smile, sad and excited. It also made me fall for another character in this book! ~Oh Antybion~ This was also a funny book. Anaxantis and his theatrics just amuses me to no end. I love reading about the battle and the people involved. Again, my admiration for Anaxantis just stepped up to another level. I couldn't even get mad that my Prince Ehandar wasn't in here! ~Oh Ehandar, where art thou?~ I can't wait to find out how he's doing!"_

This review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"After waiting a year for this book, I was almost afraid I'd be disappointed, since many times when you build something up in your mind the actual item fails to live up to your hopes for it. This didn't happen. Even though there are no Anaxantis/Ehandar scenes, this book drew me right back in to this world and it was hard to exit whenever I needed to quit reading. Now that I'm finished I am mildly depressed. That's something that happens to me when I've finished a great story by an author that has never disappointed me, and there aren't many who fit the bill. I don't want to go months without more of this story!"_

This review on *Amazon*

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"One of the best fantasy books I have read, the perfect balance of intrigue, lust, loyalty and love. Cannot wait to read more!"_

This review on *Amazon*

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Fantastic! I devoured it in about a day, it's just that good! I don't know how you do it but this series just keeps getting better. I can't wait for the next (last?) one! "_

This review on *Goodreads*

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Wow! This book was such an awesome read. It made me laugh, smile, sad and excited. It also made me fall for another character in this book!
Oh Antybion~
This was also a funny book. Anaxantis and his theatrics just amuses me to no end. I love reading about the battle and the people involved. Again, my admiration for Anaxantis just stepped up to another level. I couldn't even get mad that my Prince Ehandar wasn't in here! Oh Ehandar, where art thou? I can't wait to find out how he's doing!"_

More of this review on *Goodreads*

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"I return three times a year to read the whole series because I like the intrigue of the brothers' relationship as they each work through their heritage towards the destiny which they create against formidable odds."_

This review on *Amazon*

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now free on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Just when I think this series couldn't possibly get better, I'm left in awe once again. Looking forward to reading about 'more fierce battles, cunning ploys, disgraceful betrayals, curious destinies, noble sacrifices, and enduring loyalty.'"_

This review on *Goodreads*

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now free on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_*An excellent epic tale*

"I think this is one of the few gay epics that could cross-over to main stream in that the story, ideas and, particularly, the writing is very good. I keep checking to see if the latest book has been released."_

This review on *Amazon UK*

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now free on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Now, if you read the series and you are not in love with Anaxantis I don't know what it takes. In this episode his strategy skill reach the highest level, I believe he even shocks himself. I love all the characters and the way Andrew tells their intertwined fates and choices."_

This review on *Goodreads*

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now free on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_ *Brilliant storytelling*

"A wonderfully complex cast of characters and events all expertly woven together by a turkey gifted author. I can hardly wait to read the next instalment."_

This review on *Amazon UK*

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now free on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"I return three times a year to read the whole series because I like the intrigue of the brothers' relationship as they each work through their heritage towards the destiny which they create against formidable odds."_

This review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now free on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_*Perhaps a future Queer Classic*

"I loved the whole series about the world of Prince Anaxantis. I haven't found one page that needed scan reading or skipping. Mr. Ashling is a master literary craftsman. One of the few Kindle books I read where sex does not dominate and is incessantly repeated to a point of boredom. Often writers think they know what readers like and make the mistake of writing overzealous texts about sex in non-erotic narratives. If I want a repetitive sexual visual, I'd watch porn or buy specific erotica novels. Don't bore me with it in a written narrative meant as romance. Thank you again for such a captivating read Mr Ashling. I recommend reading all three parts starting with Part I."_

This review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now free on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Don't get me wrong: Ehandar is Anaxantis's true love, so I do want them reunited. But I didn't miss Ehandar simply because there was so much action and great storytelling in spite of his absence that it simply didn't matter.

I was really happy to see Timi and Lorcko return. They are some of my favorites and I missed them last book. However, Andrew seems to always find a way to frustrate me by leaving out someone I love. I also love Merw and missed reading about him and Rullio. I hope they return again.

I was sucked in from page 1, and right now I'm finding it hard to be in the real world again. That tells me I've just read a great story, one I'll think about fondly for a long,long time."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now free on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"What I liked about this book was the amount characterization. There are more the six characters that get field time; Rhonoman, Lorsanthian, and of course, Ximerionian are their nationalities and each of these characters add their own perspective about the war. Due to the immense length of the story, it works. "_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now free on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_*Awesome!*

"If you haven't read any of this series, start from the beginning. Very addictive and well planned."_

This review on 



.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now free on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_*The Story Continues *******

"Fantastic read. Maybe the best one of the series. Perhaps because he begins to pull the pieces together. I actually went back and re-read the series. Something I have NEVER done."_

More of this review on *Amazon*

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_*Fabulous! Very exciting addition to series*

"I bought the Kindle download as soon as I saw this was released. This series is one of my favorite and this book held me spellbound to it until it was finished. All I can say is it is very exciting and full of plot twisting great adventures. I can't wait until the next book is released. Fabulous!"_

This review on *Amazon*

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

I started a free online story on my website, in the world of the _*Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse*_ series.

There is a _*General Introduction*_, and *the first installment of Lee-Lack's Gold* has already been published.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"I loved the whole series about the world of Prince Anaxantis. I haven't found one page that needed scan reading or skipping. Mr. Ashling is a master literary craftsman. One of the few Kindle books I read where sex does not dominate and is incessantly repeated to a point of boredom. Often writers think they know what readers like and make the mistake of writing overzealous texts
about sex in non-erotic narratives. If I want a repetitive sexual visual, I'd watch porn or buy specific erotica novels. Don't bore me with it in a written narrative meant as romance. Thank you again for such a captivating read Mr Ashling. I recommend reading all three parts starting with Part I."_

This review on *Amazon*

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_Mate_, the latest volume in my _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is a finalist in the *eFestival of Words 2015*.

Read more on *my blog*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Just when I think this series couldn't possibly get better, I'm left in awe once again. Looking forward to reading about "more fierce battles, cunning ploys, disgraceful betrayals, curious destinies, noble sacrifices, and enduring loyalty."_

This review on *Goodreads*

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

I started a free online story on my website, in the world of the _*Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse*_ series.

There is a _*General Introduction*_ with links to all installments. Five have already been published.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_*Love it - So worth the wait!*

"I'm a big fan of the series and Pawn Storm did deliver! The plot is really awesome and the writing impeccable in terms of lexical creativity. If you love Lexyntas and Thenoclon, you would certainly love this part. And, oh, Anaxantis! The ever twisted but kind hero. And many other characters that really shine here."_

This review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_*An excellent epic tale*

"I think this is one of the few gay epics that could cross-over to main stream in that the story, ideas and, particularly, the writing is very good. I keep checking to see if the latest book has been released."_

This review on *Amazon UK*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_Lee-Lack's Gold_ is a free online story on my website, in the world of the _*Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse*_ series.

There is a _*General Introduction*_ with links to all installments. Five have already been published.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Fantastic read. Maybe the best one of the series. Perhaps because he begins to pull the pieces together. I actually went back and re-read the series. Something I have NEVER done."_

More of this review on *Amazon*

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_Lee-Lack's Gold_ is an online story on my website, set in the world of the _*Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse*_ series. It's temporary free to read. Once finished it will be taken down after a few weeks.

It's not necessary to have read the books to be able to follow what is happening, but you might miss some subtle details. This story is set after the battle in Book III and is relates what happens to some side characters...

There is a _*General Introduction*_ with links to all installments. Thirteen have already been published.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"I return three times a year to read the whole series because I like the intrigue of the brothers' relationship as they each work through their heritage towards the destiny which they create against formidable odds."_

This review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_*Awesome!*

"If you haven't read any of this series, start from the beginning. Very addictive and well planned."_

This review on 



.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_*Brilliant storytelling*

"A wonderfully complex cast of characters and events all expertly woven together by a turkey gifted author. I can hardly wait to read the next instalment."_

This review on *Amazon UK*

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now free on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Fantastic! I devoured it in about a day, it's just that good! I don't know how you do it but this series just keeps getting better. I can't wait for the next (last?) one! "_

This review on *Goodreads*

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now free on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_Lee-Lack's Gold_ is an online story on my website, set in the world of the _*Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse*_ series. It's temporary free to read. Once finished it will be taken down after a few weeks.

It's not necessary to have read the books to be able to follow what is happening, but you might miss some subtle details. This story is set after the battle in Book III and is relates what happens to some side characters...

There is a _*General Introduction*_ with links to all installments. Thirteen have already been published.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_* An excellent epic tale*

"I think this is one of the few gay epics that could cross-over to main stream in that the story, ideas and, particularly, the writing is very good. I keep checking to see if the latest book has been released."_

This review on *Amazon UK*

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now free on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_*Awesome!*

"If you haven't read any of this series, start from the beginning. Very addictive and well planned."_

This review on 




_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now free on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_Lee-Lack's Gold_ is an online story on my website, set in the world of the _*Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse*_ series. It's temporary free to read. Once finished it will be taken down after a few weeks.

It's not necessary to have read the books to be able to follow what is happening, but you might miss some subtle details. This story is set after the battle in Book III and is relates what happens to some side characters...

There is a _*General Introduction*_ with links to all installments. More than twenty - four complete chapters - have already been published.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"I've been a fan of this series and waited religiously for it to come out. I just finished reading and the author did not disappoint! It was exactly what I hoped it to be and more!"_

More of this review on *Goodreads*

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"One of the best fantasy books I have read, the perfect balance of intrigue, lust, loyalty and love. Cannot wait to read more!"_

This review on *Amazon*

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

*The saga continues*

_"Another great chapter in the Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse. If you liked the previous books, you won't be disappointed with this one. The twists and turns of Anaxantis' devious mind continue to surprise and entertain. There's no real graphic sex, but the m/m romance is pervasive and warm. Good action and political intrigue. If you haven't read the previous books, definitely start at the beginning; "Bonds of Hate". It's a journey worth taking."_

This review on *Amazon*

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"After waiting a year for this book, I was almost afraid I'd be disappointed, since many times when you build something up in your mind the actual item fails to live up to your hopes for it. This didn't happen. Even though there are no Anaxantis/Ehandar scenes, this book drew me right back into this world and it was hard to exit whenever I needed to quit reading. Now that I'm finished I am mildly depressed. That's something that happens to me when I've finished a great story by an author that has never disappointed me, and there aren't many who fit the bill. I don't want to go months without more of this story!"_

More of this review on *Amazon*

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Fantastic read. Maybe the best one of the series. Perhaps because he begins to pull the pieces together. I actually went back and re-read the series. Something I have NEVER done."_

More of this review on *Amazon*

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"I bought the Kindle download as soon as I saw this was released. This series is one of my favorite and this book held me spellbound to it until it was finished. All I can say is it is very exciting and full of plot twisting great adventures. I can't wait until the next book is released. Fabulous!"_

This review on *Amazon*

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"What I liked about this book was the amount characterization. There are more the six characters that get field time; Rhonoman, Lorsanthian, and of course, Ximerionian are their nationalities and each of these characters add their own perspective about the war. Due to the immense length of the story, it works."_

The complete review on *Goodreads*

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"I was sucked in from page 1, and right now I'm finding it hard to be in the real world again. That tells me I've just read a great story, one I'll think about fondly for a long,long time.
This series is my favorite ever. Odd, in that I never read epic fantasy before this. Now I've gone on to read some other novels with knights and swords in them, too. None compare to this story."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"One of the best fantasy books I have read, the perfect balance of intrigue, lust, loyalty and love. Cannot wait to read more!"_

This review on *Amazon*

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"I love this series, this author's writing style, and this particular installment of the series was as engaging as the rest. I'm on to the next in the series now!"_

This review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_*Awesome!*

"If you haven't read any of this series, start from the beginning. Very addictive and well planned."_

This review on 




_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now free on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_*Perhaps a future Queer Classic*

"I loved the whole series about the world of Prince Anaxantis. I haven't found one page that needed scan reading or skipping. Mr. Ashling is a master literary craftsman. One of the few Kindle books I read where sex does not dominate and is incessantly repeated to a point of boredom. Often writers think they know what readers like and make the mistake of writing overzealous texts
about sex in non-erotic narratives. If I want a repetitive sexual visual, I'd watch porn or buy specific erotica novels. Don't bore me with it in a written narrative meant as romance. Thank you again for such a captivating read Mr Ashling. I recommend reading all three parts starting with Part I."_

This review on *Amazon*

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now free on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Now, if you read the series and you are not in love with Anaxantis I don't know what it takes. In this episode his strategy skill reach the highest level, I believe he even shocks himself. I love all the caracters and the way Andrew tells their interwingled fates and choices. "_

This review on *Goodreads*

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now free on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"I return three times a year to read the whole series because I like the intrigue of the brothers' relationship as they each work through their heritage towards the destiny which they create against formidable odds."_

This review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now free on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Fantastic read. Maybe the best one of the series. Perhaps because he begins to pull the pieces together. I actually went back and re-read the series. Something I have NEVER done."_

More of this review on *Amazon*

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now free on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Fantastic! I devoured it in about a day, it's just that good! I don't know how you do it but this series just keeps getting better. I can't wait for the next (last?) one! "_

This review on *Goodreads*

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"I think this is one of the few gay epics that could cross-over to main stream in that the story, ideas and, particularly, the writing is very good. I keep checking to see if the latest book has been released."_

This review on *Amazon UK*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"I return three times a year to read the whole series because I like the intrigue of the brothers' relationship as they each work through their heritage towards the destiny which they create against formidable odds."_

This review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Fantastic read. Maybe the best one of the series. Perhaps because he begins to pull the pieces together. I actually went back and re-read the series. Something I have NEVER done."_

More of this review on *Amazon*

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"One of the best fantasy books I have read, the perfect balance of intrigue, lust, loyalty and love. Cannot wait to read more!"_

This review on *Amazon*

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"I loved the whole series about the world of Prince Anaxantis. I haven't found one page that needed scan reading or skipping. Mr. Ashling is a master literary craftsman. One of the few Kindle books I read where sex does not dominate and is incessantly repeated to a point of boredom. Often writers think they know what readers like and make the mistake of writing overzealous texts
about sex in non-erotic narratives. If I want a repetitive sexual visual, I'd watch porn or buy specific erotica novels. Don't bore me with it in a written narrative meant as romance. Thank you again for such a captivating read Mr Ashling. I recommend reading all three parts starting with Part I."_

This review on *Amazon*

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"One of the best fantasy books I have read, the perfect balance of intrigue, lust, loyalty and love. Cannot wait to read more!"_

This review on *Amazon*

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Fantastic! I devoured it in about a day, it's just that good! I don't know how you do it but this series just keeps getting better. I can't wait for the next (last?) one!"_

This review on *Goodreads*

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Just when I think this series couldn't possibly get better, I'm left in awe once again. Looking forward to reading about "more fierce battles, cunning ploys, disgraceful betrayals, curious destinies, noble sacrifices, and enduring loyalty."_

This review on *Goodreads*

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Now, if you read the series and you are not in love with Anaxantis I don't know what it takes. In this episode his strategy skill reach the highest level, I believe he even shocks himself. I love all the characters and the way Andrew tells their intertwined fates and choices."_

This review on *Goodreads*

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now free on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Wow! This book was such an awesome read. It made me laugh, smile, sad and excited. It also made me fall for another character in this book!
Oh Antybion~
This was also a funny book. Anaxantis and his theatrics just amuses me to no end. I love reading about the battle and the people involved. Again, my admiration for Anaxantis just stepped up to another level. I couldn't even get mad that my Prince Ehandar wasn't in here! Oh Ehandar, where art thou? I can't wait to find out how he's doing!"_

More of this review on *Goodreads*

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"I return three times a year to read the whole series because I like the intrigue of the brothers' relationship as they each work through their heritage towards the destiny which they create against formidable odds."_

This review on *Amazon*

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now free on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_ *Brilliant storytelling*

"A wonderfully complex cast of characters and events all expertly woven together by a turkey gifted author. I can hardly wait to read the next instalment."_

This review on *Amazon UK*

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now free on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_*Perhaps a future Queer Classic*

"I loved the whole series about the world of Prince Anaxantis. I haven't found one page that needed scan reading or skipping. Mr. Ashling is a master literary craftsman. One of the few Kindle books I read where sex does not dominate and is incessantly repeated to a point of boredom. Often writers think they know what readers like and make the mistake of writing overzealous texts about sex in non-erotic narratives. If I want a repetitive sexual visual, I'd watch porn or buy specific erotica novels. Don't bore me with it in a written narrative meant as romance. Thank you again for such a captivating read Mr Ashling. I recommend reading all three parts starting with Part I."_

This review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now free on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Don't get me wrong: Ehandar is Anaxantis's true love, so I do want them reunited. But I didn't miss Ehandar simply because there was so much action and great storytelling in spite of his absence that it simply didn't matter.

I was really happy to see Timi and Lorcko return. They are some of my favorites and I missed them last book. However, Andrew seems to always find a way to frustrate me by leaving out someone I love. I also love Merw and missed reading about him and Rullio. I hope they return again.

I was sucked in from page 1, and right now I'm finding it hard to be in the real world again. That tells me I've just read a great story, one I'll think about fondly for a long,long time."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now free on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook* and *Kobo*.

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Just when I think this series couldn't possibly get better, I'm left in awe once again. Looking forward to reading about 'more fierce battles, cunning ploys, disgraceful betrayals, curious destinies, noble sacrifices, and enduring loyalty.'"_

This review on *Goodreads*

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now free on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Fantastic read. Maybe the best one of the series. Perhaps because he begins to pull the pieces together. I actually went back and re-read the series. Something I have NEVER done."_

More of this review on *Amazon*

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"I bought the Kindle download as soon as I saw this was released. This series is one of my favorite and this book held me spellbound to it until it was finished. All I can say is it is very exciting and full of plot twisting great adventures. I can't wait until the next book is released. Fabulous!"_

This review on *Amazon*

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"I think this is one of the few gay epics that could cross-over to main stream in that the story, ideas and, particularly, the writing is very good. I keep checking to see if the latest book has been released."_

This review on *Amazon UK*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"A wonderfully complex cast of characters and events all expertly woven together by a turkey gifted author. I can hardly wait to read the next instalment."_

This review on *Amazon UK*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Fantastic read. Maybe the best one of the series. Perhaps because he begins to pull the pieces together. I actually went back and re-read the series. Something I have NEVER done."_

More of this review on *Amazon*

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"I loved the whole series about the world of Prince Anaxantis. I haven't found one page that needed scan reading or skipping. Mr. Ashling is a master literary craftsman. One of the few Kindle books I read where sex does not dominate and is incessantly repeated to a point of boredom. Often writers think they know what readers like and make the mistake of writing overzealous texts
about sex in non-erotic narratives. If I want a repetitive sexual visual, I'd watch porn or buy specific erotica novels. Don't bore me with it in a written narrative meant as romance. Thank you again for such a captivating read Mr Ashling. I recommend reading all three parts starting with Part I."_

This review on *Amazon*

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"One of the best fantasy books I have read, the perfect balance of intrigue, lust, loyalty and love. Cannot wait to read more!."_

This review on *Amazon*

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_*Love it - So worth the wait!*

"I'm a big fan of the series and Pawn Storm did deliver! The plot is really awesome and the writing impeccable in terms of lexical creativity. If you love Lexyntas and Thenoclon, you would certainly love this part. And, oh, Anaxantis! The ever twisted but kind hero. And many other characters that really shine here."_

This review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"One of the best fantasy books I have read, the perfect balance of intrigue, lust, loyalty and love. Cannot wait to read more!"_

This review on *Amazon*

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Fantastic! I devoured it in about a day, it's just that good! I don't know how you do it but this series just keeps getting better. I can't wait for the next (last?) one! "_

This review on *Goodreads*

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Just when I think this series couldn't possibly get better, I'm left in awe once again. Looking forward to reading about 'more fierce battles, cunning ploys, disgraceful betrayals, curious destinies, noble sacrifices, and enduring loyalty.'"_

This review on *Goodreads*

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now free on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Fantastic! I devoured it in about a day, it's just that good! I don't know how you do it but this series just keeps getting better. I can't wait for the next (last?) one! "_

This review on *Goodreads*

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Loved the book! I love the way the author is plotting the story. He does a great job of keeping all of the various story lines continuing in such a way that the reader doesn't forget what is happening in each one. I also like how these various plot lines sort of weave together by the end of the book. This book keeps you reading right from the first page."_

This review on *Goodreads*

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"A wonderfully complex cast of characters and events all expertly woven together by a turkey gifted author. I can hardly wait to read the next instalment."_

This review on *Amazon UK*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Fantastic read. Maybe the best one of the series. Perhaps because he begins to pull the pieces together. I actually went back and re-read the series. Something I have NEVER done."_

More of this review on *Amazon*

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_*Awesome!*

"If you haven't read any of this series, start from the beginning. Very addictive and well planned."_

This review on 



.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"I've been a fan of this series and waited religiously for it to come out. I just finished reading and the author did not disappoint! It was exactly what I hoped it to be and more!"_

More of this review on *Goodreads*

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"They just get better and better.
My biggest concern now is that I am about to start the last one in the series? Am I? Or is there more?
How the author mingles in events with characters and relationship development is masterful. The glimpses of the turmoil in all lives even the ones you might not like is good. "_

This review on *Goodreads*

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_*Brilliant storytelling*

"A wonderfully complex cast of characters and events all expertly woven together by a turkey gifted author. I can hardly wait to read the next instalment."_

This review on *Amazon UK*

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now free on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"I loved the whole series about the world of Prince Anaxantis. I haven't found one page that needed scan reading or skipping. Mr. Ashling is a master literary craftsman. One of the few Kindle books I read where sex does not dominate and is incessantly repeated to a point of boredom. Often writers think they know what readers like and make the mistake of writing overzealous texts
about sex in non-erotic narratives. If I want a repetitive sexual visual, I'd watch porn or buy specific erotica novels. Don't bore me with it in a written narrative meant as romance. Thank you again for such a captivating read Mr Ashling. I recommend reading all three parts starting with Part I."_

This review on *Amazon*

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Fantastic! I devoured it in about a day, it's just that good! I don't know how you do it but this series just keeps getting better. I can't wait for the next (last?) one! "_

This review on *Goodreads*

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now free on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Wow! This book was such an awesome read. It made me laugh, smile, sad and excited. It also made me fall for another character in this book!
Oh Antybion~
This was also a funny book. Anaxantis and his theatrics just amuses me to no end. I love reading about the battle and the people involved. Again, my admiration for Anaxantis just stepped up to another level. I couldn't even get mad that my Prince Ehandar wasn't in here! Oh Ehandar, where art thou? I can't wait to find out how he's doing!"_

More of this review on *Goodreads*

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_* An excellent epic tale*

"I think this is one of the few gay epics that could cross-over to main stream in that the story, ideas and, particularly, the writing is very good. I keep checking to see if the latest book has been released."_

This review on *Amazon UK*

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now free on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"I love this series, this author's writing style, and this particular installment of the series was as engaging as the rest. I'm on to the next in the series now!"_

This review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *Thalia.de* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_* An excellent epic tale*

"I think this is one of the few gay epics that could cross-over to main stream in that the story, ideas and, particularly, the writing is very good. I keep checking to see if the latest book has been released."_

This review on *Amazon UK*

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *Tolino: Thalia.de* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"One of the best fantasy books I have read, the perfect balance of intrigue, lust, loyalty and love. Cannot wait to read more!"_

This review on *Amazon*

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *Tolino: Thalia.de* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"I bought the Kindle download as soon as I saw this was released. This series is one of my favorite and this book held me spellbound to it until it was finished. All I can say is it is very exciting and full of plot twisting great adventures. I can't wait until the next book is released. Fabulous!"_

This review on *Amazon*

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *Tolino: Thalia.de* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Just when I think this series couldn't possibly get better, I'm left in awe once again. Looking forward to reading about "more fierce battles, cunning ploys, disgraceful betrayals, curious destinies, noble sacrifices, and enduring loyalty."_

This review on *Goodreads*

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *Tolino: Thalia.de* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"After waiting a year for this book, I was almost afraid I'd be disappointed, since many times when you build something up in your mind the actual item fails to live up to your hopes for it. This didn't happen. Even though there are no Anaxantis/Ehandar scenes, this book drew me right back in to this world and it was hard to exit whenever I needed to quit reading. Now that I'm finished I am mildly depressed. That's something that happens to me when I've finished a great story by an author that has never disappointed me, and there aren't many who fit the bill. I don't want to go months without more of this story!"_

This review on *Amazon*

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *Tolino: Thalia.de* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"I'm a big fan of the series and Pawn Storm did deliver! The plot is really awesome and the writing impeccable in terms of lexical creativity. If you love Lexyntas and Thenoclon, you would certainly love this part. And, oh, Anaxantis! The ever twisted but kind hero. And many other characters that really shine here."_

This review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *Tolino: Thalia.de* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"One of the best fantasy books I have read, the perfect balance of intrigue, lust, loyalty and love. Cannot wait to read more!"_

This review on *Amazon*

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *Tolino: Thalia.de* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"I've been a fan of this series and waited religiously for it to come out. I just finished reading and the author did not disappoint! It was exactly what I hoped it to be and more!"_

More of this review on *Goodreads*

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *Tolino: Thalia.de* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"I return three times a year to read the whole series because I like the intrigue of the brothers' relationship as they each work through their heritage towards the destiny which they create against formidable odds."_

This review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *Tolino: Thalia.de* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Fantastic read. Maybe the best one of the series. Perhaps because he begins to pull the pieces together. I actually went back and re-read the series. Something I have NEVER done."_

More of this review on *Amazon*

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *Tolino: Thalia.de* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"I loved the whole series about the world of Prince Anaxantis. I haven't found one page that needed scan reading or skipping. Mr. Ashling is a master literary craftsman. One of the few Kindle books I read where sex does not dominate and is incessantly repeated to a point of boredom. Often writers think they know what readers like and make the mistake of writing overzealous texts
about sex in non-erotic narratives. If I want a repetitive sexual visual, I'd watch porn or buy specific erotica novels. Don't bore me with it in a written narrative meant as romance. Thank you again for such a captivating read Mr Ashling. I recommend reading all three parts starting with Part I."_

This review on *Amazon*

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *Tolino: Thalia.de* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"One of the best fantasy books I have read, the perfect balance of intrigue, lust, loyalty and love. Cannot wait to read more!"_

This review on *Amazon*

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *Tolino: Thalia.de* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Fantastic! I devoured it in about a day, it's just that good! I don't know how you do it but this series just keeps getting better. I can't wait for the next (last?) one!"_

This review on *Goodreads*

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *Tolino: Thalia.de* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"I've been a fan of this series and waited religiously for it to come out. I just finished reading and the author did not disappoint! It was exactly what I hoped it to be and more!"_

More of this review on *Goodreads*

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *Tolino: Thalia.de* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"I return three times a year to read the whole series because I like the intrigue of the brothers' relationship as they each work through their heritage towards the destiny which they create against formidable odds."_

This review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *Tolino: Thalia.de* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Just when I think this series couldn't possibly get better, I'm left in awe once again. Looking forward to reading about "more fierce battles, cunning ploys, disgraceful betrayals, curious destinies, noble sacrifices, and enduring loyalty."_

This review on *Goodreads*

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *Tolino: Thalia.de* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"I'm a big fan of the series and Pawn Storm did deliver! The plot is really awesome and the writing impeccable in terms of lexical creativity. If you love Lexyntas and Thenoclon, you would certainly love this part. And, oh, Anaxantis! The ever twisted but kind hero. And many other characters that really shine here."_

This review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *Tolino: Thalia.de* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Fantastic read. Maybe the best one of the series. Perhaps because he begins to pull the pieces together. I actually went back and re-read the series. Something I have NEVER done."_

More of this review on *Amazon*

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *Tolino: Thalia.de* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_*Perhaps a future Queer Classic*

"I loved the whole series about the world of Prince Anaxantis. I haven't found one page that needed scan reading or skipping. Mr. Ashling is a master literary craftsman. One of the few Kindle books I read where sex does not dominate and is incessantly repeated to a point of boredom. Often writers think they know what readers like and make the mistake of writing overzealous texts about sex in non-erotic narratives. If I want a repetitive sexual visual, I'd watch porn or buy specific erotica novels. Don't bore me with it in a written narrative meant as romance. Thank you again for such a captivating read Mr Ashling. I recommend reading all three parts starting with Part I."_

This review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now free on *Kindle: Amazon US*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *Tolino: Thalia.de*, and *Kobo*.

[size=8pt]If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_* An excellent epic tale*

"I think this is one of the few gay epics that could cross-over to main stream in that the story, ideas and, particularly, the writing is very good. I keep checking to see if the latest book has been released."_

This review on *Amazon UK*

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on Kindle, Apple, Nook, Kobo, and Tolino: *All download links*.

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------

